# What happend to an egg when is already spoiled



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi !
The pigeons in my balcony laid 2 eggs and one of them looks already spoiled, with dark circles and smell bad ,(the other egg is hatching now) but I am thinking what will happend to the other egg . Do i have to take it from them or they do somethig to it. ( I don't want to take it now , just in case I am mistaken and is alive(which I am 88 % is not)
What should I do??
Thanks.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

karla said:


> Hi !
> one of them looks already spoiled, with dark circles and smell bad ( I don't want to take it now , just in case I am mistaken and is alive(which I am 88 % is not)
> What should I do??
> Thanks.


Hi Karla, 

It's likely bad and if it smells, I can't imagine that there is a live young in there. Pick it up and examine it more closely if you wish but I would dispose of it if I were you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

If you are 100% it's rotten, it would be better to remove it, especially if it smells.
Like Brad said, examine it closely and you will know if it rotten.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If it is rotten it will possibly attract all kinds of unwanted visitors, so it is best to remove it.


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I will try when is the father pigeon turn because he fly away everytime he sees me , but the mother pigeon don't go away and will slap me with her wings and try to beak me(she alredy did that when I wanted to take the egg away)


----------

